# Tool Talk > Machines >  Mini steam traction engine can crusher

## Jon

Can crusher powered by a miniature steam traction engine. 73-second video.




Previously:

Steam-powered machine shop
Steam shovel GIF
Scale model working Lombard Steam Log Hauler build
Lombard steam log hauler
Steam-powered submarine
1901 steam-powered lawnmower
Hornsby mammoth steam crawler tractor
1900 restored Fowler steam traction engine
Steam-powered tanks
Steam locomotive drag racing

----------

NortonDommi (Aug 3, 2017),

Rangi (May 5, 2020),

Seedtick (Aug 3, 2017)

----------


## Jon

I must wonder if these are an example of a new incarnation of Rube Goldberg machines, minus the "do nothing" bit. They _are_ doing something: performing a single task that's useful (though perhaps marginally). Whereas the Goldberg style is more wacky and hodge-podge, these machines tend to operate via a more culturally or historically valid means, and, instead of the motley motion style of Goldberg machines, their motion is themed, and evokes a more unified mechanical concept.

----------

PJs (Oct 29, 2018),

ranald (Oct 27, 2018),

rlm98253 (Oct 22, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 23, 2018),

wolfpaak (Oct 23, 2018)

----------


## ranald

That must be the gear that our braintrusts will be installing at recycle depots from Nov 1 . If we want our 10 cent refund per can/bottle, we are not permitted to crush first. I reckon the 2 large sulo bins (about 200l) & a couple of garbage bins, I have full with crushed cans would fill a dump truck if not crushed. Currently we get between 60 cents and $1 per kilo. A knee jerk reaction by government, yet again, due to some idiot justifying his/her job. Apparently about 20 % of bottles and cans (mostly alcoholic from cities) end up in landfill. We'll have to bag empties to recycle. In NSW, they still have teathing problems with their 2 Y.O. system: some folk (very few i think) are supposed to earn $2000 a night emptying city bins to retrieve recyclables & they leave the remaining rubbish in the streets. I saw it in Adelaide (S.A.) about 10 years back but the scavangers were better behaved. Pushies with big trailers everywhere in the streets.
The cities' refuse collectors could have dropped off in an area where the trash could be sorted by unemployed folk wanting dole money.They already have pickers & "tip shops" that recycle tons of stuff others have paid to dump.

----------

PJs (Oct 29, 2018)

----------


## Jon

0:12 video:

----------

Andyt (Jun 2, 2019),

baja (May 28, 2019),

rlm98253 (May 27, 2019),

Seedtick (May 27, 2019)

----------

